# Couple of questions about my new Stihl 251



## wahoowad (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm enjoying my new Stihl 251 - especially the way it sustains power all the way through the cut.Also just feels like high quality.

I'm noticing a lot of greasy sawdust collecting right next to the nut that loosens the bar. There is a hole there and I know the chain oil is under there somewhere. I'm pretty sure this hole allows me to adjust the chain tension without fully removing the cover. Why is it oily enough that I'm getting dust collecting? See the red circle.

Also getting a strange accumulation of where I drew the red rectangle. It is debris from cutting but it is pretty hard stuff and not wiping off. I did cut some pine, and also oak & maple. Perhaps just sap from the pine?

Finally - I guess this is just how it is but I bought the model with 18" bar but see I only get 16" in front of the dogs. And the bar is only 17" to the leading edge of the chain sprocket cover. Guess I thought it would be a full 18".


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks like a chain lube leak.

As for the bar; sap could be the culprit. Could be exacerbated by the lube. I had an old poulan that used to leak something awful and caused similar aesthetic issues. Didn't really affect the functionality, though.

Just a guess. Hard to diagnose these things through a picture.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't see an issue here.  Looks normal to me.

Saws throw oil around and off the bar all the time.  If you run the saw for a while, there will be oil everywhere under the clutch cover.  If you cut with it, the oil will mix with wood dust and chips and cake underneath the clutch cover.  Again, this is normal.

You may be making more dust with harder wood and/or a duller chain.  This will mix with the oil and stick.  Keep your chain sharp.  Not a problem.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 14, 2014)

Have you done an oil test by checking how much oil is thrown off your bar tip?  If it's too much turn down the oiler adjustment screw (close the valve to allow less oil).

As far as bar length goes, you don't want any longer on a 45cc saw (ya done good!).  The dogs always take away some bar length, and you can remove them if you wish, but I prefer to have them for safety.


----------



## adrpga498 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd have to say tree pointer nailed it


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 14, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> oiler adjustment screw (close the valve to allow less oil).



Thanks, will look this up in my manual. I have not done the oil test. I don't actually see any oil on my chain although I know it is coming out as I have filled my oil reservoir every tank.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 14, 2014)

If you haven't done so, I recommend taking some time to watch the Stihl chainsaw videos (all of them).  They cover everything in the manual--and then some.

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/videos/#chain-saw-safety-ope

A lot of material relevant to this discussion may be found in "Chapter 2: Chainsaw Maintenance."

BTW, every time I go to do some cutting, I test for bar oil coming off the tip of the bar before the saw does any work.  Too little oil can result in premature wear, overheating (damages bar & chain), and difficult cutting.  Except for the cost of the oil and maybe a tad more mess around the saw, too much oil is not a problem.


----------

